# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اگه دروس دیپ مجدد انسانی رو دیماه بیفتم راهی واسه جبران تو خرداد هست؟؟؟واسه کنکور95

## DR Matrix

میشه دوستان؟؟ اگه یکی 2 درس باشه تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی داره؟

----------


## konkur_hamed

منم دیپ مجدد دارم  یه درسم مونده برای خرداد  نمیدونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> منم دیپ مجدد دارم  یه درسم مونده برای خرداد  نمیدونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه


نه واسه خردادنمیتونید.چون دیپلم مجددبایدتویک نوبت بگیرد

----------


## biology115

> نه واسه خردادنمیتونید.چون دیپلم مجددبایدتویک نوبت بگیرد


واسه خرداد میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> واسه خرداد میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟


بله میشه

----------


## biology115

> بله میشه


میدونم میشه ، منظورم اینه که

میتونیم تو خرداد 95 دیپلم مجدد بگیریم بعد

واسه کنکور 95 ازش استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> میدونم میشه ، منظورم اینه که
> 
> میتونیم تو خرداد 95 دیپلم مجدد بگیریم بعد
> 
> واسه کنکور 95 ازش استفاده کنیم؟


بله میتونیدتوخرداد95دیپلم مجددبگیریدولی ایکه برای کنکور95قابل استفاده هست یانه رونمیدونم

----------


## biology115

> بله میتونیدتوخرداد95دیپلم مجددبگیریدولی ایکه برای کنکور95قابل استفاده هست یانه رونمیدونم


دقیقا سوالم همینه ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دقیقا سوالم همینه ...


ازیک مشاوربپرسیدببینیدمیشه یانه.

----------


## reza4024

من جواب این سوال رو دادم تو یه تاپیک دیگه
من شخصا حضوری رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرستان و پرسیدم
میتونین توی چندنوبت دیپ مجدد بگیرین
جواب سوال بعد هم اینکه خرداد نمیتونین واسه کنکور 95 دیپ مجدد بگیرین

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من جواب این سوال رو دادم تو یه تاپیک دیگه
> من شخصا حضوری رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرستان و پرسیدم
>  میتونین توی چندنوبت دیپ مجدد بگیرین
> جواب سوال بعد هم اینکه خرداد نمیتونین واسه کنکور 95 دیپ مجدد بگیرین


میشه قسمت قرمز رنگ رو بیش تر توضیح بدید؟؟منظور از چند نوبت دقیقا چطوریه و چه جور لحاظ میشه؟؟این برای همه ی دروس صدق میکنه؟؟؟
اینکه گفتین خرداد نمیشه واسه 95 دیپ مجدد گرفت؟چرا نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## reza4024

> میشه قسمت قرمز رنگ رو بیش تر توضیح بدید؟؟منظور از چند نوبت دقیقا چطوریه و چه جور لحاظ میشه؟؟این برای همه ی دروس صدق میکنه؟؟؟
> اینکه گفتین خرداد نمیشه واسه 95 دیپ مجدد گرفت؟چرا نمیشه ؟؟


یعنی میتونین یه تعداد رو شهریور پاس کنین یه تعداد رو دی
سوال دومم چون ثبت نام کنکور قبل از خرداد هستش. من حتی پرسیدم که نمیشه خرداد پاس کرد و بعد اعتراض گذاشت رو کد دیپلم و عوض کرد کد دیپلم رو؟ گفتن نه

----------


## DR Matrix

> یعنی میتونین یه تعداد رو شهریور پاس کنین یه تعداد رو دی
> سوال دومم چون ثبت نام کنکور قبل از خرداد هستش. من حتی پرسیدم که نمیشه خرداد پاس کرد و بعد اعتراض گذاشت رو کد دیپلم و عوض کرد کد دیپلم رو؟ گفتن نه


شهرستان خبر نداره هرکی یه حرف میزنه

----------


## atena73

> میشه دوستان؟؟ اگه یکی 2 درس باشه تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی داره؟


انگار ۷ بشید شایدم ۸ دقیق یادم نیست ولی ۱۰ میدن.

----------


## idealist

متاسفانه دیپلم مجدد تکماد نداره

----------


## DR Matrix

من زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش گفتن تیرماه میشه ویرایش کرد

----------


## DR Matrix

حالا منظورشون از این ویرایش یعنی همون نمرات دیپ قبلی خودم یا وارد کردن کد دیپ جدید ؟؟ بچه ها میشه یا نه؟ سازمان سنجشم جواب درستی نداد که

----------


## MaHsa 95

بله تو تیر ماه موقعی که کارت ورود به جلسه رو میگیرین میتونین اطلاعات مربوط به کد دیپلم و نوع دیپلم رو هم ویرایش کنین...
این عکس پایین واسه توضیحات ویرایش کنکور 94 بوده

----------


## DR Matrix

> بله تو تیر ماه موقعی که کارت ورود به جلسه رو میگیرن میتونین اطلاعات مربوط به کد دیپلم و نوع دیپلم رو هم ویرایش کنین...
> این عکس پایین واسه توضیحات ویرایش کنکور 94 بوده


مرسی آبجی خیالم راحت شد دمت گرم دکتر شی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mahdi100

می که الان پیش دانشگاهی میخونم تو خرداد دیپلممجددبگیرم و هنگام ویرایش اطلاعات وارد کنم؟
 @8mit8
 @Asemoon

----------


## gole yas

> بله تو تیر ماه موقعی که کارت ورود به جلسه رو میگیرین میتونین اطلاعات مربوط به کد دیپلم و نوع دیپلم رو هم ویرایش کنین...
> این عکس پایین واسه توضیحات ویرایش کنکور 94 بوده


یعنی میشه درس های که برا دیپلم مجدد دی ماه دادیم را خرداد پاس کنیم و تیرماه  ویرایش کنیم /؟/////

----------


## saj8jad

> بله تو تیر ماه موقعی که کارت ورود به جلسه رو میگیرین میتونین اطلاعات مربوط به کد دیپلم و نوع دیپلم رو هم ویرایش کنین...
> این عکس پایین واسه توضیحات ویرایش کنکور 94 بوده


اگه اینطوری که میگین باشه و بشه کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم رو هنگام پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه ویرایش کرد ، پس میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت و زمان پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه کد سوابق تحصیلی و عنوان دیپلم رو تغییر و ویرایش کرد و کد و عنوان دیپلم مجدد رو جایگزین کد و عنوان دیپلم ثبت نامی کرد ، باز هم باید از سازمان سنجش پرسید ...

----------


## DR Matrix

> اگه اینطوری که میگین باشه و بشه کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم رو هنگام پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه ویرایش کرد ، پس میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت و زمان پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه کد سوابق تحصیلی و عنوان دیپلم رو تغییر و ویرایش کرد و کد و عنوان دیپلم مجدد رو جایگزین کد و عنوان دیپلم ثبت نامی کرد ، باز هم باید از سازمان سنجش پرسید ...


من پرسیدم امروز ولی طرف نفهمید دارم چی میگم ولی اخرش همینجوری گفت میشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## daniad

ببینید این که میشه ویرایش کرد یه بحثه 
موضوع دیگه اینع که تو این سامانه دیپ کد نوشته سوابق تحصیلی تا 10 بهمن امسال به سنجش ارسال میشه ! 
البته اینم خیلی ایهام داره ولی اول تا آخر شما باید کد دیپلمتونو تایید کنید اینجا و اگه بعد 10 بهمن بسته شه دیگه کریش نمیشه کرد 
شدیدا امیدوارم اینطور نشه خیلی از بچه ها سر یکی دو درس چرت دیچشون تکمیل نشد 
خودمم میترسم زمین شناسی بیفتم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> ببینید این که میشه ویرایش کرد یه بحثه 
> موضوع دیگه اینع که تو این سامانه دیپ کد نوشته سوابق تحصیلی تا 10 بهمن امسال به سنجش ارسال میشه ! 
> البته اینم خیلی ایهام داره ولی اول تا آخر شما باید کد دیپلمتونو تایید کنید اینجا و اگه بعد 10 بهمن بسته شه دیگه کریش نمیشه کرد 
> شدیدا امیدوارم اینطور نشه خیلی از بچه ها سر یکی دو درس چرت دیچشون تکمیل نشد 
> خودمم میترسم زمین شناسی بیفتم


با توجه به این نوشته ؛



داوطلب میتونه خرداد دروسی رو که از دیپ مجدد افتاده رو پاس کنه ، یعنی دیپلمش رو تکمیل کنه و کد سوابق دیپ مجددش رو در زمان دریافت کارت ویرایش کنه و برای کنکور استفاده کنه ، با این وجود حتی میشه خرداد دیپ مجدد هم گرفت و از سوابقش برای کنکور استفاده کرد

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


با توجه به این نوشته ؛



داوطلب میتونه خرداد دروسی رو که از دیپ مجدد افتاده رو پاس کنه ، یعنی دیپلمش رو تکمیل کنه و کد سوابق دیپ مجددش رو در زمان دریافت کارت ویرایش کنه و برای کنکور استفاده کنه ، با این وجود حتی میشه خرداد دیپ مجدد هم گرفت و از سوابقش برای کنکور استفاده کرد



واقعا اگه بشه خوبه. چون من فکر میکردم نهایتش تا بهمن باید نمرات ارسالی آموزش و پرورش در دیپ کد تایید کردو بعدش امکانش نباشه._

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> واقعا اگه بشه خوبه. چون من فکر میکردم نهایتش تا بهمن باید نمرات ارسالی آموزش و پرورش در دیپ کد تایید کردو بعدش امکانش نباشه._


همون دیگه اگه بشه 
نمیدونم در خرداد 94 هم آموزش و پرورش نمرات داوطلبان دیپ مجدد رو واسه سنجش ارسال میکنن یا نه ، اگه ارسال کنن و همچنین بشه کد سوابق رو از سایت سنجش ویرایش کرد که عالیه و دوستان میتونن حتی تو خرداد 95 دیپ مجدد بگیرن و ...

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


همون دیگه اگه بشه 
نمیدونم در خرداد 94 هم آموزش و پرورش نمرات داوطلبان دیپ مجدد رو واسه سنجش ارسال میکنن یا نه ، اگه ارسال کنن و همچنین بشه کد سوابق رو از سایت سنجش ویرایش کرد که عالیه و دوستان میتونن حتی تو خرداد 95 دیپ مجدد بگیرن و ...


امیدوارم بشه ولی آموزش و پرورش کندتر از این حرفاست._

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> 
> امیدوارم بشه ولی آموزش و پرورش کندتر از این حرفاست._


از این بابت که آره متاسفانه  :Yahoo (21): 
بهتره بازم از سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش درباره این موضوع سوال کرد که میشه این کار رو انجام داد یا نمیشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

> ببینید این که میشه ویرایش کرد یه بحثه 
> موضوع دیگه اینع که تو این سامانه دیپ کد نوشته سوابق تحصیلی تا 10 بهمن امسال به سنجش ارسال میشه ! 
> البته اینم خیلی ایهام داره ولی اول تا آخر شما باید کد دیپلمتونو تایید کنید اینجا و اگه بعد 10 بهمن بسته شه دیگه کریش نمیشه کرد 
> شدیدا امیدوارم اینطور نشه خیلی از بچه ها سر یکی دو درس چرت دیچشون تکمیل نشد 
> خودمم میترسم زمین شناسی بیفتم


شما داری دیپ مجدد میگیری؟ کنکور چی میخواین بدین؟

----------


## daniad

> شما داری دیپ مجدد میگیری؟ کنکور چی میخواین بدین؟


ریاضی

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR Matrix


میشه دوستان؟؟ اگه یکی 2 درس باشه تبصره ای تک ماده ای چیزی داره؟


7 بشید پاس میکنن 10 میدن._

----------


## konkur_hamed

دوستان کسی هست ج بده من یه درس رو  نتونستم برم امتحان بدم درسه زمین رو  میتونم خرداد جبران کنم برای کنکور 95

----------


## konkur_hamed

کسی نیست ج بده :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اگه میخای برای کنکور 95 استفاده کنی عملا نمیشه چون بهمن باید سوابقت رو تایید کنی.

----------


## konkur_hamed

منم فکر کنم نشه ولی  باید پرسید

----------


## Egotist

> منم فکر کنم نشه ولی  باید پرسید



نمیشه عزیز

----------


## DR Matrix

> دوستان کسی هست ج بده من یه درس رو  نتونستم برم امتحان بدم درسه زمین رو  میتونم خرداد جبران کنم برای کنکور 95


میشه کد دیپلمت رو تو تیرماه تغییر بدی

----------

